
Beekeeper Studio is a free and open source SQL editor and database manager - gilad
https://github.com/beekeeper-studio/beekeeper-studio
======
sam_goody
Beekeeper Studio made it to the top of HN a few weeks ago - here is the thread
(still relevant):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23091384](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23091384)

~~~
merricksb
Also a version update last week:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23279299](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23279299)

------
ryukafalz
Here's the thing that bugs me about the JavaScript ecosystem. This is a
database manager, so it's presumably going to be connecting to pretty
sensitive systems, with pretty sensitive credentials. Do you think the
developers have audited all of these dependencies? Do you think they _can have
possibly_ audited all of these dependencies?

[https://github.com/beekeeper-studio/beekeeper-
studio/blob/ma...](https://github.com/beekeeper-studio/beekeeper-
studio/blob/master/yarn.lock)

~~~
Aeolun
I’m not sure if that’s really relevant. I’m building those sensitive systems
with Javascript, and just trust Snyk to notify me if anything untowards
happens.

It is literally impossible to audit all these libraries. But that’s the case
for almost all languages with a package manager.

------
Hamuko
I like the idea, but the execution seems rather bad. If I try to connect to my
Postgres server, it can't find a single table in any database, even though I
know there are tables and I know that other clients can fetch them. It also
seems to say "undefined rows affected" on all SELECTs.

~~~
tgv
Can confirm (macOS).

I'm not sure if I like the idea. What does it offer that DBeaver doesn't?
DBeaver's auto-complete is a bit eager, and it looks like the Java application
that it is, but it works, and the features Beekeeper touts are provided by
DBeaver with the same ease. But DBeaver does seem to offer a lot more.

~~~
mekster
Or TablePlus.

~~~
Hamuko
TablePlus is a paid, proprietary software. And not only that, it's licensed
per device, not per user, one year at a time. So if you work on two computers,
that's $120 per year.

~~~
mekster
I was responding to the parent about feature comparison.

------
xellisx
I looked at this the other day, and put in a feature request.

I have a personal copy of SQLYog ultimate, which for the most part I love. Of
course I want something (open source) has a similar UX with quickly accessing
rows, and being able to switch between query results and table row view. And
being able to do import and exports with options. This would be to help people
at work. The OSS and free packages out there are not very friendly IMHO.

------
saberworks
Filed minor bug report about tiny/disappearing scroll bars last time this
showed up here. Authors took it seriously and pushed a change very quickly.
Thanks!

------
stormdennis
What I'd love is a tool I could paste horrible SQL into that would return it
rewritten cleanly.

~~~
monkeymonkey
Prettier has got a plug-in - [https://github.com/benjie/prettier-plugin-
pg](https://github.com/benjie/prettier-plugin-pg)

And there’s also [https://sqlfum.pt/](https://sqlfum.pt/)

------
ar-jan
Looks nice. Does it support update and insert operations on views (using
INSTEAD OF triggers)? That's a feature that led me to DBeaver, which I'm
liking a lot.

------
cordaciu
Looks good. They thing I missing is edit in place feature!

------
softinio
Seems this keeps being posted every week. Guess it can be considered spam now?

~~~
devin
I wouldn't call it spam, but it does seem odd for a really immature product to
keep hitting the front page.

~~~
Bootvis
I think it indicates demand for a good open source SQL editor. (I myself am
reasonably happy with DBeaver which also has a paid version I believe)

